# 2ND stage partner visa granted!!!!!



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello everyone
Today, I am so happy to receive a visa grant notice letter stated that my permanent residence application have been granted, and now I am an Australian permanent residence. It was out of the blue. It is almost 2 months after my eligible day. 
wishing you all the best and finger cross for all of your visa application


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Congrats!! Welcome to the count down to the last stage....Citizenship


----------



## pixiespirate (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations!! must be such a great feeling


----------



## MrandMrs (Jul 19, 2013)

Congratulations and all the best to you are yours !


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

congratulations minhthai.....


----------



## ccpro (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats! It must be a great relief! On the other hand I'm still waiting, wish I could join u guys soon!


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations! I am lodging mine next week... fingers crossed!


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your kind words. If you guys have any question regarding to your application, feel free to ask, I will try my best to answer your question.


----------



## sanu (Aug 13, 2013)

*hi*

I applied 23 july 2011 nearly three weeks from the eligibility date do you have any idea how long it might take ?


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

sanu said:


> I applied 23 july 2011 nearly three weeks from the eligibility date do you have any idea how long it might take ?


Hi sanu,
I guess it is taking 3-5 months now says to get 801 after the eligibility date.


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

sanu said:


> I applied 23 july 2011 nearly three weeks from the eligibility date do you have any idea how long it might take ?


Hi Sanu
Most of people got their visa approved within 2 months after your eligible day, I heard nothing from the DIAC at all, I didn't even know that I got a CO, Nothing happened until I received my granted letter from them.( almost 2 months after my eligible day). I applied on 24 April 2013 and my eligible day on 3/6/2013. I got my PR on 5/8/2013
good luck and hope you can get your PR soon


----------



## Zamaussie (Jan 16, 2012)

congrats!!""


----------



## sanu (Aug 13, 2013)

I sentphotos , electricity bill and bank statement but not joint account wht abt u what did you send ?


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

I am submitting my 2nd stage documentation on Monday. Can I send via Express Post to Melbourne?

Anyways my relationship evidence will include:
- joint bank accounts (x 2)
- rental agreements (showing both names)
- bond certificate (showing both names)
- phone bills (showing we call each other all the time)
- photographs of us and family (taken since lodgement of 820 visa)
- boarding passes of last year's vacation
- eTickets for this year's vacation

... as well as our personal dox, our stat decs (mine and partner), police certificates (mine and partner) and stat decs from two of our closest friends.

I have had EVERYTHING certified... the JP hates me now, I think! 

Good luck everyone!

FT


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

francesco_totti said:


> I am submitting my 2nd stage documentation on Monday. Can I send via Express Post to Melbourne?
> 
> Anyways my relationship evidence will include:
> - joint bank accounts (x 2)
> ...


Hi Francesco 
Yes, you can send the document by post in Melbourne. And the documents you are sending should be enough to get your visa. 
Anyway good luck with everything.


----------



## Tjw25 (Mar 12, 2011)

francesco_totti said:


> I am submitting my 2nd stage documentation on Monday. Can I send via Express Post to Melbourne?
> 
> Anyways my relationship evidence will include:
> - joint bank accounts (x 2)
> ...


Hi!

I am a little confused, the letter I got from immigration didn't require any additional evidence. They just wanted statements off us, copies of id documents, police checks if I had been out of the country for 12 months or in Australia for 12 months and details of two people who would give stat decs if they required them... Nowhere did it say to send evidence, but everyone seems to have sent extra things in. Was I suppose to?


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tjw25 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am a little confused, the letter I got from immigration didn't require any additional evidence. They just wanted statements off us, copies of id documents, police checks if I had been out of the country for 12 months or in Australia for 12 months and details of two people who would give stat decs if they required them... Nowhere did it say to send evidence, but everyone seems to have sent extra things in. Was I suppose to?


Hi there,
It happened to me as well. Initially they did not ask me any further evidence so I only sent police check and witness documents, and then I waited and waited but no result on my visa. Then one day I found a letter in my mail box asking me further evidence. So my advice to you is to send everything all together so you dont have to wait that long...
All the best .....


----------



## Tjw25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahh I see, i have already submitted everything months ago now. I was eligible on the 24th June. It seems a bit stupid for them to say they only want x, y and z but then to ask you to produce the evidence later anyway. Why not just say produce evidence for everything, it's easy enough to do and I would have done that originally no problems but now I'm kind of worried things are going to drag out more! Ohhh dear!


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

Tjw25 said:


> Ahh I see, i have already submitted everything months ago now. I was eligible on the 24th June. It seems a bit stupid for them to say they only want x, y and z but then to ask you to produce the evidence later anyway. Why not just say produce evidence for everything, it's easy enough to do and I would have done that originally no problems but now I'm kind of worried things are going to drag out more! Ohhh dear!


Hi Tjw
When you actually went throught the STATUTORY DECLARATION - PARTNER VISA (APPLICANT) Form, at Question 5,6,7. They Actually ask you to provide all cohabitation evidences.

Q5: Describe financial commitments you and your partner share, for example joint/individual bank 
accounts, ownership of property or other major assets, pooling of financial resources and 
sharing of day to day household expenses. (*Please provide evidence of this financial 
commitment) *

Q6: Describe the nature of your household including any joint responsibility for the care and support 
of children, your living arrangements and sharing of the responsibility for housework. *A certified 
copy of birth certificate for any children born since the grant of your last visa to be provided. *

Q7: Describe the social aspects of your relationship including social activities, attending special 
events or joint travel you and your partner undertake. *(Please provide evidence of this 
commitment) *


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

francesco_totti said:


> I am submitting my 2nd stage documentation on Monday. Can I send via Express Post to Melbourne?
> 
> Anyways my relationship evidence will include:
> - joint bank accounts (x 2)
> ...


Hi Francesco
I did send my documents Via Express post to Melbourne as well
I reckon with your well preparation of the evidences. They are more than enough. well done ( my evidences were quite similarly to you) 
Good luck


----------



## Tjw25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you, I have no idea how I missed that, I read that form so many times! I remember the bit about birth certificate if we have had a child but not the other bits, so annoyed at myself! I'm on the phone waiting to speak to someone at immigration at the moment to see if I should send the stuff now or if I have to wait for a letter requesting more information.


----------



## Tjw25 (Mar 12, 2011)

I just spoke to a lady at immigration and she said that the main things they require are the form, the stat decs, the names and addresses for people who they can contact, and the police checks if required. She said all of mine was there apart from the police check but that's not required in my case and she said to wait it out. She also said if I supplied a lot of info for the first part they might not require more here and there was no note or anything on my file saying more evidence would be required. Ahhh I hope missing the evidence won't have delayed my application by too much. The lady on the phone didn't seem to think it would but who knows!


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

Tjw25 said:


> I just spoke to a lady at immigration and she said that the main things they require are the form, the stat decs, the names and addresses for people who they can contact, and the police checks if required. She said all of mine was there apart from the police check but that's not required in my case and she said to wait it out. She also said if I supplied a lot of info for the first part they might not require more here and there was no note or anything on my file saying more evidence would be required. Ahhh I hope missing the evidence won't have delayed my application by too much. The lady on the phone didn't seem to think it would but who knows!


Hi there,
Just a little update on my case. My CO rang me yesterday and asked me to fill up the form for declaration of service , which she emailed me. I done that. Hopefully I will hear the great need this week or next week. Fingers crossed!!!!!


----------



## Tjw25 (Mar 12, 2011)

Ahh that's great! Glad it's progressing! They don't make this waiting business easy haha!


----------



## minhthai (Dec 16, 2010)

mel2012 said:


> Hi there,
> Just a little update on my case. My CO rang me yesterday and asked me to fill up the form for declaration of service , which she emailed me. I done that. Hopefully I will hear the great need this week or next week. Fingers crossed!!!!!


Hi Mel
Thanks for the update
Hopefully you can get your PR really soon. Finger cross


----------



## mel2012 (Apr 8, 2013)

minhthai said:


> Hi Mel
> Thanks for the update
> Hopefully you can get your PR really soon. Finger cross


Thank you minhthai....


----------



## Emeraldrain (Jul 30, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## CLSS (Oct 31, 2012)

congratulation!


----------



## 16163 (Jul 25, 2011)

Emily88 said:


> Congratulations!


have you recived any news so far ?


----------



## Emily88 (Jun 5, 2011)

sukhvir2006us said:


> have you recived any news so far ?


Hi 
No i haven't received anything yet


----------



## SJP (Jun 30, 2014)

Emily88 said:


> Hi
> No i haven't received anything yet


I am in the same boat, Emily88


----------

